# *help* N249 bypass. Hose(s) sizes and hardware needed



## dtriforce (Oct 16, 2010)

Hello everyone. Im planning on bypassing the n249 valve tomorow. but I need to know the hose size im going to need. and whatever else needed if any. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Have you posted this in the 1.8T technical forum? Could be a better place...


----------

